#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  Public ,Private ,Hybrid ;Three Type cloud system

## Wondergirl

Hi there,

Did you know there's more than one type of cloud ?Business have the option of choosing Public OR a hybrid mix.


*Could you someone share about three type of cloud system options ?* :Confused:

----------


## Assassin

> Hi there,
> 
> Did you know there's more than one type of cloud ?Business have the option of choosing Public OR a hybrid mix.
> 
> 
> *Could you someone share about three type of cloud system options ?*


The three types of cloud systems are,

SaaS - Software as a ServicePaaS - Platform as a ServiceIaaS - Infrastructure as a Service
It may differ based of number of providers.

----------


## Wondergirl

> The three types of cloud systems are,
> 
> SaaS - Software as a ServicePaaS - Platform as a ServiceIaaS - Infrastructure as a Service
> It may differ based of number of providers.



Hi assassin ,

More useful tips thank you for your sharing !

----------

